
Editor's Picks: 6 top Console Games - wkneepkens
http://blog.favour.it/post/38218215897/editors-picks-console-games#.UNBFzyG7Pe0.hackernews
======
nephronim
1/ MIRROR’S EDGE

image

On why it’s a favourit:

Wow, very exciting and different game by DICE. Mirror’s Edge is best explained
as a first person freerunning game. You elegantly weave your way through the
cityscape at great hight. The game can be very frustrating when trying to set
a perfect time or parcour, but the feeling when this is accomplished is great.
Not for casual gamers, but great for anybody that wants a special, challenging
yet rewarding experience!

<http://www.favour.it/favourits/view/2812> 2/ OKAMIDEN image

On why it’s a favourit:

Beautiful, lovely, artsy and fun adventure game for Nintendo’s DS. Great use
of touchscreen. Remake (with some changes) from Playstation/Wii originals, so
don’t expect a world of difference. Game is a lot like Zelda games -
discovery, adventure and solving basic puzzles. Very worthwhile for anyone
that enjoys the Zelda franchise.

<http://www.favour.it/favourits/view/2804> 3/ KINGDOM OF AMALUR: RECKONING

image

On why it’s a favourit:

This is easily the best RPG I’ve played in years. It feels like a more up to
date version of World of Warcraft, but then without the MMO stuff. It appeals
to me a lot more than a game like Skyrim. The combat in KoA:R is not unlike
God of War, making it one of the strong points of this game. What could be
improved is the variety in opponents, which is rather repetitive. But other
than that great game that anybody interested in light RPG’s should check out.

<http://www.favour.it/favourits/view/2787> 4/ L.A. NOIRE

image

On why it’s a favourit:

This is a game unlike any I’ve played before or after. You’re a detective that
needs to solve cases to progress. Solving cases involves interrogations (catch
lies based on facial expressions and evidence), cases, an occasional
fight/shoot out and lots of looking for clues. Truly different and a great
experience. Warning not for “casual gamers”

<http://www.favour.it/favourits/view/2793> 5/ LIMBO

image

On why it’s a favourit:

Basic platform puzzler, closest to art a game can come, simple but great
design & gameplay, deep perfection, not for casual/call of duty gamers. A lot
of trial and error (and potentially frustrating at points).

<http://www.favour.it/favourits/view/2794> 6/ MAFIA II

On why it’s a favourit:

Great sequel positioned in the mafia world. It’s as if you play in your own
gangster movie, strong story combined with strong gameplay. A lot of focus on
shoot outs and driving (incl. car chases). Will keep you tied to your screen
for a good amount of tense hours.

<http://www.favour.it/favourits/view/2788>

------
nephronim
No assassins creed? These games pale in comparison! Haha

~~~
wkneepkens
Would be a good start for a next selection. Very mainstream though...

------
rdalens
Cool selection!

~~~
wkneepkens
Thanks!

